# file history including AppData folders - for Email



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been setting up file history for a few people on W8 PCs 
(Dont have windows 8 myself) 
would be useful to include emails from Outlook (if PST) , WLM & Thunderbird 
these files are kept in the AppData folders , but just by copying the data , you can restore all the emails and contacts very easily

File History backs up the Library - so can you add the Appdata to a Library ?
and include the Microsoft, Windowslivemail or thunderbird folders 

thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Wayne,

Is this what your after?

Library - Add a Folder to in Windows 8


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks 

I think it is , I added the folder in windows 7 and appears to work 

So next time I'm on a W8 PC I will do that and see if file history picks it up

Thanks for that


----------

